# "IRQ x: nobody cared" reintroduced with 2.6.10

## colinb

There were a number of threads about the "IRQ x: nobody cared!" kernel messages, but none of them quite seemed to represent the problem I was having.

I have a USB keyboard and mouse, and after a long period (several hours) of no input, the kernel would say the following (or something very similar):

```
irq 7: nobody cared!

 [<c013282a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c01321a0>] handle_IRQ_event+0x30/0x70

 [<c013291c>] note_interrupt+0x6c/0xd0

 [<c0132310>] __do_IRQ+0x130/0x160

 [<c0104b59>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

 [<c010309a>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c0283d6b>] acpi_processor_idle+0xf3/0x1f9

 [<c010068a>] cpu_idle+0x3a/0x60

 [<c052e7ed>] start_kernel+0x16d/0x1b0

 [<c052e3b0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1b0

handlers:

[<c02fb8a0>] (ohci_irq_handler+0x0/0x780)

[<c0315870>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70)

Disabling IRQ #7
```

This would disable the IRQ that was handling my interface devices, so I'd have to ssh in and reboot my machine to recover. Most threads that refer to this symptom indicate that the above kernel message appears on every boot, but for me it only seems to appear after a period of no HID usage.

I first started having this problem somewhere in the 2.6 kernel series, and it persisted for several 'stable' releases of gentoo-dev-sources. I stupidly forgot to note when it was resolved, but since at least 2.6.8, I'd been fine.

Now, I just upgraded to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4, and I'm having exactly the same problem again. Any ideas?

EDIT: I was fine with 2.6.9-gentoo-dev-r13

--Colin

----------

## grooveman

I am having the same error on IRQ 10 with my IBM ServRaid card.  I have tried 2.6.10, 2.6.10-r1 and 2.6.11-rc1.  All with the same error.  2.6.9 is not an option for me because of the cifs bug.

G

----------

## buschman

Well, it looks like I'm getting the same thing as you, colinb.  IRQ 7 disabled message...

Running 2.6.10 kernel, my mouse quits working after a period of time.  This is a *fresh* install of gentoo.  just got Xorg on after base install.

a7n8x-deluxe Asus nforce2 mboard.  acpi not compiled in kernel at all.  

I've had No problems other than this.

This is my first foray into the 2.6 kernel series... I just rebuild my machine and reinstalled Gentoo on it.  So far so good except for this problem...

Anybody got any ideas???

----------

## buschman

My system info is below...  I have most everything onboard on my mboard turned off with the exception of the onboard sound.

Here's my /proc/interrupts:

```

  0:     239677          XT-PIC  timer

  1:         10          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  3:          0          XT-PIC  Ensoniq AudioPCI

  4:          0          XT-PIC  NVidia nForce2

  7:      19783          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

 10:          2          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd, ivtv0

 11:        770          XT-PIC  ohci1394, ohci_hcd, eth0

 12:         66          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:         16          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:       2583          XT-PIC  ide1

```

Yes, there's 2 soundcards there...  will remove one later...  had a intel8x0 driver problem under 2.4 .. haven't removed the card yet.

And here's my PCI info:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

0000:01:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)

0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI]

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller [Tornado] (rev 40)

0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3)

```

And my dmesg: (just like the original post

```

irq 7: nobody cared!

 [<c013e0ea>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c013da60>] handle_IRQ_event+0x30/0x70

 [<c013e1dc>] note_interrupt+0x6c/0xd0

 [<c013dbd0>] __do_IRQ+0x130/0x160

 [<c0104d46>] do_IRQ+0x46/0x70

 =======================

 [<c010323e>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<c01006f0>] default_idle+0x0/0x40

 [<c010071c>] default_idle+0x2c/0x40

 [<c01007b2>] cpu_idle+0x42/0x60

 [<c0582960>] start_kernel+0x170/0x1b0

 [<c0582380>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1b0

handlers:

[<c03822b0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70)

Disabling IRQ #7

```

I also found this link that might help: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0407.1/0991.html

If the problem is always with IRQ 7, you can move it off by having acpi enabled and giving the kernel the options: acpi_irq_balance and acpi_isa_irq=7 ... 

I'm going to try this later tommorrow and see if it works...

----------

## buschman

I added the kernel params above to my grub.conf kernel line, rebooted and I haven't seen the IRQ message since.   Normally the message happens after 10 minutes of no HID activity. 

here's what my interrupts look like now:

```

  0:   29087438          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1651          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:          5          XT-PIC  ohci1394, ehci_hcd, ivtv0, Ensoniq AudioPCI

 11:      18170          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, ohci_hcd, NVidia nForce2, eth0

 12:         66          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:         16          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:      37965          XT-PIC  ide1

```

Its been sitting all night, idle, with no messages, so I suspect that this trick may have worked. *for me*.  YMMV

----------

## TheCoop

I have the same problem with my network card on IRQ 19, unforuntely its in a laptop so i cant really change it. I've files a bug on the kernel bugzilla (bug #3990, bugzilla.kernel.org) so I'll see what comes from that

----------

## grooveman

good idea, but won't work for me.  Not an acpi system.

G

----------

## GurliGebis

I had the same problem, solved it by moving my network card to another pci slot.  :Smile: 

----------

## rapsure

I get the IRQ Nobody cares! only when I use a webcam.  It has to be a full speed device, and use isochronous transfers, and then my USB dies, and the IRQ is disabled.

----------

## Folk

Always get 

```

Disabling IRQ #10

```

after inserting Netgear Wireless Lan Card into my pcmcia-slot... 

```

cat /proc/interrupts

```

shows on IRQ#10 the uhci_hcd and eth0 device..

Hardware: Acer Aspire 1363LC

Kernel: gentoo-2.6.8-r10

----------

## radiant

With a similar hardware, I think (i. e. Acer 1362 WLMi), I get the "Disabling IRQ #11" message and some funny stuff about disabling this irq in the kernel output (dmesg). And... it doesn't recognise my integrated Ethernet adapter! The problem disappears without the ACPI support into the kernel.

Maybe I'll try with a acpi_irq_balance, hoping that it will work.

But... anybody could please tell me the reason for this? I tried to search some information on the 'net, but nothing 'till now.

Thanks for advices (and sorry for my poor English...)

Lorenzo

----------

## Folk

Hi radiant,

i´ve written a small guide (should) solving this problem (sorry, but it´s german). If you have problems reading this, contact me an i´ll try to translate it for you!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337564-highlight-.html

----------

## radiant

I almost can read the code lines, so I think I could only guess what you were suggesting. But I can't understand German (although it's a wonderful language IMHO, I've never studied it so much).

Anyway, my problem seems to be solved with the acpi_irq_balance option passed to the kernel. I don't know if the problem IS really solved, as far as I haven't any knowledge about interrupts... I know only what they are!

No need for a translation I think... but I'm curious to know the details of your problem!

Thanx!

Lorenzo

----------

